# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل :الإفصاح عن معاني الصحاح للوزير ابن هبيرة

## وليد الدلبحي

[justify]الافصاح عن معاني الصحاح 
للوزير ابي المظفر عون الدين يحيى بن هبيرة بن محمد بن هبيرة المتوفى سنة 560 هـ 
أوله :الحمد لله رب العالمين .... أمام بعدد فإني كنت شديد العزن إلى رؤية كتاب يشتمل على أحاديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المشهود لها بالصحابة من علماء الحديث .....
وآخرها : اثناء الحديث الرابع والثلاثين من مسند ابي موسى عبد الله بن قيس الاشعري قوله : .... وكذلك يستحب أن يحنك الطفل بالتمر ان وجد أو العسل , يقال صبي محنوك ومحنك , ويقال حنكته بالتخفيف ايضا ويستحب أن يدعو للطفل بالبركة . آخر المجلد ... والحمد لله وحده ...
223 ورقة 
21 سطرا
18 * 25.5 سم
نقدمها هدية من المجلس العلمي لأهل العلم وطلابه ومحبيه ولجميع الاخوه الاعزاء الكرام .[/justify]

----------


## الحاج حسين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
(ابتسامة) 
اين مخطوط الإفصاح أخي الكريم ، لا أستطيع أن أجده . هلاّ تكرمتم بإعادة وضعه إن كان قد حُذف . ولكم الأجر إن شاء الله .

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

نعتذر على التأخر الغير مقصود في رفع مخطوطة الافصاح فقد تفاجأنا ان حجمها كبير فقمنا بتقسميها الى خمس اجزاء بصيغة pdf وبارك الله في الجميع

الإفصاح الجزء الأول
http://www.alukah.net/Manu/Download.aspx?id=125

الإفصاح الجزء الأول نسخة أخرى
http://www.alukah.net/Manu/Download.aspx?id=126

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

الإفصاح الجزء الثالث
http://www.alukah.net/Manu/Download.aspx?id=127


الإفصاح الجزء الرابع
http://www.alukah.net/Manu/Download.aspx?id=128


الإفصاح الجزء الخامس
http://www.alukah.net/Manu/Download.aspx?id=129

----------


## د صالح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  .... جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم .

----------


## عبد العزيز السهيلي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## محمد أبو فاطمة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي الكريم هل ترشدني إلى كتاب الإفصاح على الشبكة بأي صيغة غير المخطوط وتكون قد أسديت لي خدمة كبيرة

----------


## ابن رجب

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو نور السعداوي سعيد

أين أجد كتاب الإفصاح لابن هبيرة نسخة pdf ولكنها المطبوعة وليست المخطوطة للأهمية.
وشكرا.
وجزيتم خيرا.

----------


## أنس ع ح

http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=3128

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------

